# PLEASE HELP!



## Stu. (Aug 2, 2012)

I picked up 9 male mice this week & i have them in 2 cages, but unfortunately they wont stop trying to mate & fight with each other, all you hear every 5 minutes is screeching, its really driving me mad now, is there anything i can do??, or shouldnt be doing?? thanks.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

maybe the thing you shouldnt do is keep males together cause all their going to do is fight and then one fight gets really serious and another is either dead or really hurt. And thats from experience!!!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes. YOu are going to have to get 9 cages or bins. Each male needs his own to ensure there is no fighting.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I suggest you rehome/return some of those males! That's a LOT of bucks! They each need their own home asap!


----------



## Stu. (Aug 2, 2012)

im amazed by this, i had no idea males were so aggressive towards each other, the breeder i bought them from didnt say a word, i even asked her is there anything i need to know etc & she said nothing!!


----------



## Stu. (Aug 2, 2012)

ive just messaged the breeder, just waiting for a response...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

some people are convinced males will allwyas get along as some males do (ive had a male group befor) but in reality its not something you can ganientee on and you have to be able and ready to seperate if needed. 
As its an emergancy you could start by just seperating out the ones fighting untill you can rehome some or get more cages and give more hiding places to break the line of sight. You may be lucky and some may get on once the fighters have been removed but you would still need to keep an eye on them and be ready to seperate more if tempers should flair up again.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I've been trying to type out this message for a little while now but I can never seem to word it right so here goes again..
"Males often don't get along" is in a way, a well known statement and sometimes its easy to forget when you start out. Its like with our cows, (Scottish Highlands) everyone assumes that only bulls have horns but with Highlands, its both. They refer to our heifers/cows as bulls before knowing the truth. Ok, I spose thats not similar but can you sort of see what I mean? Probably not.
I spose its kind of like "oh everyone knows.... blah blah blah" when most often they don't. Assumptions, there we go, linked it back to the highlands.

There is always the chance that the breeder assumed that since they were getting along with them, they would when you took them. New environment means they need to re do the heirachy though with males, they generally don't submit to the boss so the fighting continues. 
Like every one else has said, it would be best to get them each their own little "Bachelor Pad" though that would be many cages, so like PPVallhunds said, seperate the ones that are causing the problems and while you do that, list them up for adoption.

Good luck to you by the way. And I'm sorry that you have to be in a situation like that, its never fun.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Cordane said:


> There is always the chance that the breeder assumed that since they were getting along with them, they would when you took them. New environment means they need to re do the heirachy though with males, they generally don't submit to the boss so the fighting continues.


I had just that with two bucks i got form another breeder, they were adult bucks and they had been kept tougher all there life with no problmes, breeder did say to me they may argue in a new enviroment, and sure enough the day after i got them one started bullying the other and he just kept on at him and didnt settle down so i split them up.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

there is a small chance you can keep them in twos or threes but its very small, you really should have been warned by the breeder but perhaps she/he is new to it and should be reading up here and learning.
let us know when you get a reply from the breeder, it will be interesting to hear what they say.
Where are you located?


----------



## Stu. (Aug 2, 2012)

besty74 said:


> there is a small chance you can keep them in twos or threes but its very small, you really should have been warned by the breeder but perhaps she/he is new to it and should be reading up here and learning.
> let us know when you get a reply from the breeder, it will be interesting to hear what they say.
> Where are you located?


hi, i got a msg bk from the breeder today it says..males usually live together ok if no females around..if they've lived together they are usually ok, remove the bully.

im going to exchange some for some hairless rats shes got


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sorry, Stu., but it sounds like the breeder you bought from either just needed to get rid of some bucks, or doesn't know what he/she is talking about.
Housing bucks together is next to impossible. It's a question of when - not if - some of them are going to get seriously injured. 
Good luck!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i wouldnt say its next to impossible just not advisable as its something that cant be garentieed and thus not realy worth the effot due to the risk to the mice.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

IMO housing males together is a ticking time bomb. It may never go off, but most of the time it does. : ( It saddens me that the breeder said to house them together.


----------

